# طريقة تنظيف شبكة المياه المثلجة فى التكييف المركزى



## sayedd (24 أغسطس 2009)

برجاء الافادة عن طريقة تنظيف شبكة المياه المثلجة فى التكييف المركزى 
مع العلم انها تحتوى على مواسير نحاس ومواسير استيم عادية
مع دكر اسماء المواد المستخدمة والكميات
مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## esamkhattab (24 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ العزيز
اولا لتنظيف الشبكه لابد من عمل flashing للمواسير اكثر من مره للتاكد من خوج جميع المواد الصلبه الناتجه من اعمال التركيب مثل باقى اللحام وخلافه 
المرحله الثانيه هى فك المصافى الموجوده على الطلمبات والمبردات المركزيه و وحدات الملف والمروحه ( الفان كويل ) وتنظيفها 
وبعد ذلك التعاقد مع شركه معالجه حيث يجب اخذ عينه من المياه وتحليلها للوقوف على نسب الحديد الزائب وخصائص المياه من الحموضه او القلويه 
بعدها تقرر الشركه نسب وكميات المواد المطلوب اضافتها بصوره دوريه على ان يتم المرور على فترات لاخذ عينه من المياه لتحليلها ومقارنتها بالسابق 
ويجد موقع لشركه ماتيتو على النت وهى متخصصصه فى هذا المجال .
بالتوفيق


----------



## sayedd (24 أغسطس 2009)

اولا اشكرك على الرد
ولكن محتاج عنوان الشركة التى تقوم بعملية التنظيف 
وشكرا لك مره اخرى


----------



## esamkhattab (25 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ العزيز 
metito company for water tretment 
www.metito.com
ويمكنك عندها معرفه الوكيل فى بلدك 
بالتوفيق


----------



## دكتور رشاد حسن علي (15 أبريل 2011)

sayedd قال:


> برجاء الافادة عن طريقة تنظيف شبكة المياه المثلجة فى التكييف المركزى
> مع العلم انها تحتوى على مواسير نحاس ومواسير استيم عادية
> مع دكر اسماء المواد المستخدمة والكميات
> مع الشكر مقدما


اخي الفاضل يجب أن توضح أن كانت هذه الدائرة جديدة لم تعمل بعد أم انها قديمة تعمل منذ فترة حيث تختلف طريقة ومواد التنظيف في الحالتين 
أولاً: الدوائر الجديدة تنظف بمادة واحدة وهي عبارة عن مخلوط كميائي من مواد قاعدية ومجموعة مواد فوسفاتية حيث لابد من عمل التالي
1- عمل باي باص علي جميع الأجهزة الجديدة التي في الدائرة مثل وحدات مناولة الهواء وكذلك ملفات التبريد والمبخرات حيث أن هذه الأجهرة بحالتها ونظيفة ويجب الأ يدخل فيها مخلفت التنظيف الكميائي التي سوف تخرج من الدائرة من أكسيد حديد وكربون ومخافات لحام وتراب ورملة 
2- أن تكون طلمبات الشبكة نفسها وصل أليها الكهرباء وتعمل 
3- أن تكون الشبكة تم اختبارها وكبسها
4- وجود تعويض سريع للدائرة حيث تتحدد مدة التنظيف علي مدي سرع الملاء والتفريغ
وبعد نهاية التنظيف ووصول إلي مياة نظيفو تمام بالدائرة تضاف مادة مانع الصدأ
ويجد شركة جيدة تعمل في هذا المجال يمكنك الأتصال بهم [email protected]
أما في حالة الدوائر القديمة فتنظف الدائرة علي بعضها بمادتين 
1- مخلوط مواد حامضية لأزالة الاملاح والرواسب والصدأ 
2- مخلوط من الكيماويات القاعدية 
3- مادة مانع الصدأ


----------



## دكتور رشاد حسن علي (15 أبريل 2011)

sayedd قال:


> برجاء الافادة عن طريقة تنظيف شبكة المياه المثلجة فى التكييف المركزى
> مع العلم انها تحتوى على مواسير نحاس ومواسير استيم عادية
> مع دكر اسماء المواد المستخدمة والكميات
> مع الشكر مقدما


اخي الفاضل يجب أن توضح أن كانت هذه الدائرة جديدة لم تعمل بعد أم انها قديمة تعمل منذ فترة حيث تختلف طريقة ومواد التنظيف في الحالتين 
أولاً: الدوائر الجديدة تنظف بمادة واحدة وهي عبارة عن مخلوط كميائي من مواد قاعدية ومجموعة مواد فوسفاتية حيث لابد من عمل التالي
1- عمل باي باص علي جميع الأجهزة الجديدة التي في الدائرة مثل وحدات مناولة الهواء وكذلك ملفات التبريد والمبخرات حيث أن هذه الأجهرة بحالتها ونظيفة ويجب الأ يدخل فيها مخلفت التنظيف الكميائي التي سوف تخرج من الدائرة من أكسيد حديد وكربون ومخافات لحام وتراب ورملة 
2- أن تكون طلمبات الشبكة نفسها وصل أليها الكهرباء وتعمل 
3- أن تكون الشبكة تم اختبارها وكبسها
4- وجود تعويض سريع للدائرة حيث تتحدد مدة التنظيف علي مدي سرع الملاء والتفريغ
وبعد نهاية التنظيف ووصول إلي مياة نظيفو تمام بالدائرة تضاف مادة مانع الصدأ
ويجد شركة جيدة تعمل في هذا المجال يمكنك الأتصال بهم [email protected]
أما في حالة الدوائر القديمة فتنظف الدائرة علي بعضها بمادتين 
1- مخلوط مواد حامضية لأزالة الاملاح والرواسب والصدأ 
2- مخلوط من الكيماويات القاعدية 
3- مادة مانع الصدأ


----------



## esameraboud (13 مايو 2013)

غسيل شبكة المياه المثلجة1 - لعمل غسيل لشبكة المياه المثلجة يجب تحضير شبكة المياه المثلجة لعمل الغسيل و ذلك بعمل باغلاق كافة المحابس عند الشيلر و عند وحدات معالجة الهواء و وحدات الفانكويل.2 - عمل بايباس عند نهايات الخطوط (الشيلر و AHU و FCU) للسماح للمياه بالتدوير أثناء تشغيل المضخات و عمل فتحة للتصريف عند أخفض نقطة بالشبكة.3 - عمل flashing للمواسير اكثر من مره للتأكد من خروج جميع المواد الصلبه الناتجه من اعمال التركيب مثل باقى اللحام وخلافه و يتم اجراء هذه العمليه حتى الوصول الى عينة مياه مقبولة بعد التحليل. 4 - المرحله الثانيه هى فك المصافى( Strainers) الموجوده على المضخات وAHUو و FCU وتنظيفها.5 - تشغيل المضخات لتدوير المياه. 6- اخذ عينه من المياه وتحليلها للوقوف على نسب الحديد الزائب وخصائص المياه من الحموضه او القلويه. بعدها تقرر نسب وكميات المواد المطلوب اضافتها بصوره دوريه على ان يتم المرور على فترات لاخذ عينه من المياه لتحليلها ومقارنتها بالسابق.


----------



## wael nesim (15 مايو 2013)

اشكركم جميعا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## drmady (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## ahmed faisal (6 يناير 2015)

ما هي اسماء المواد المستخدمة في التنظيف و اسم مانع الصدأ؟ مع الشكر


----------



## sharaf911 (6 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

